# Ice fishing



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Who is as pumped as I am bout ice fishing?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I live for ice fishing...thank god for the river in the meantime!!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

ME! Can't wait to head up to Mark's shop to get all geared-up! I'm thinkin a nice flip-over shanty is in my near future!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I just respooled all my reels.Fresh gas for auger and fired her up.I picked up two great reels from EBay,UL nice drag sys,under 10 buks ea shipped .I cant wait to try them out.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I just saw last week on the Uncut Angling facebook site, a pic of someone that caught their first fish of the year through the ice! It was an artic char up in Alaska! At least 4" of ice up there now! 

I haven't been ice fishing in at least 5 years, but if someone has a shanty and auger and needs a partner, send me a PM! I have my poles still, but no money right now to buy a shanty and auger, and I don't like sitting on a bucket on the ice in the wind!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had the first skim ice on my pond this morning forming from maybe fifteen feet from the aereator in the middle over to shore. The ducks walking on it, did it in pretty good after the sun came out. Could be one of those great but not normal years where the ice(and thus the fishing!) will be good in Dec.!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i am very much looking forward to ice fishing. i went for the first time late in the season 2 years ago, got into it, bought an auger, shanty, ice fishing polls, then it warmed. and totally missed ice fishing season last year with the warm winter.


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am ready!!!! been slowly adding gear every year. last year I finally added the last piece of equipment to my arsenal and boo no good ice!!!! So I am super pumped for this year.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I completely did the same thing exide. I looked out my front window every morning and hoped for freezing temps. But i will say i did enjoy the warm winter.



exide9922 said:


> i am very much looking forward to ice fishing. i went for the first time late in the season 2 years ago, got into it, bought an auger, shanty, ice fishing polls, then it warmed. and totally missed ice fishing season last year with the warm winter.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I really don't get excited for ice season until gun season is over, so in about 11 days I will be ready for some ice.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

can't wait!! even more excited after not getting out at all last year. hopefully i will be STANDING on mosquito soon


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm dying to get on the hard water and pull up some nice slabs!!! I'm keeping pre occupied working on my new fishing sled. It should be done in a couple of weeks and ready for the ice!  Will post pics when I'm finished.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It gets old driving all the way up north to ice fish hoping this year we can stay local and be on ice thicker than 3" last year I went twice in Ohio both times on clear ice but was only 3" and every crack spit and pop on 3" will have your pucker factor extremely high especially when the water is over 30ft deep Wellington above ground had 3" two different times and the day after it would rain and be around 50deg what a tease lets hope the ice gods don't hate Cleveland like the football gods do


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, the ICE ITCH is in full blown mode... Looking at skim ice on the puddles and ponds every day.

Have gone over the rods, line & tackle. 

Shopped at Marks Bait & Tackle and already spent 2 "C-Notes"... and I'm still not done getting all the seasonal gear that I need. 

Looking at alot of videos from Clam, Vexilar and others on the web about ice fishing..._ trying to pick up a few tips and tricks._

Looking daily at the 3 ice fishing web sites:
Ohio Game Fishing.com
Ice Shanty.com
Ice Fishing Ohio.com

Attempting to narrow down the number of lakes I hit this winter instead of "Lake Hopping" all winter long... As previously stated, I'd like to concentrate on Nimisila, Turkeyfoot & East Reservoir... but will most likely hit North, Brady, Long, Mogadore and maybe Wingfoot a time or two.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am fully stocked up on gear and have so much new stuff to try. I am itching so bad for ice right now.

Jeremy


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

looking good for Dec. 20th


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope you are right hwrdwater. I am off Dec. 20 till Jan 2.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone look at the 10 day forecast lately......Looks Beautiful! Monday through saturday high in the 30's and low in the 20's......Bring it on Mother Nature I Bet you cant make it even colder =)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Water Temps should continue to drop....NICE


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

long term forcast is in our favor...its a waiting game as always. last year i got all my stuff ready in nov and put it all away if feb.(never left garage) this year its staying in the garage attic till there is 1''+...hoping to not "jinx" us


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Skim ice this morning on my ponds entire north shore 10'-20' out and about 10' out on the west shore. It will be gone by 10am but it is the first skim of the year and somewhat a surprise to see when it got light today.
With a near 60 degree forecast for next Saturday and Sunday it will be a while before we can get at all serious about local ice. We get tortured here.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pap, dont know why you consider these early ices torture. If you check the last 10 years or so, we rarely are able to get on the ice til after x-mas. I dont have my hopes set real high right now but if we get early ice, i'll be grateful for it. Hope these guys stay level headed and not put their lives at risk, but it's their choice to do so.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> looking good for Dec. 20th


never mind :go-away:


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Getting the warm weather blues  might drive out to Minnesota lake of the woods for 2 days 2 nights 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

They r saying it's supposed to be cold the 2nd half of dec... Let's hope that's true!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been going to iceshanty.com looking at the pics from alaska. Im ready for some hard water here in ohio. I may take a trip after new years if there isnt any ice in Ohio yet


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Getting the warm weather blues  might drive out to Minnesota lake of the woods for 2 days 2 nights
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Checked the reports in Rainy River and the outfitters are putting out their permanent shanties and people are fishing. Sounds like the walleye and saugeye bite is pretty good albeit smaller fish as always. Probably a slot limit that prohibits any fish above 18 or 19 inches. Only thing that irritates me about fishing there is the 'keeper' fish are often the size of the jumbo perch we get here. If that is the way they want to have it they should let you keep a dozen or so to make it worth while.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Getting the warm weather blues  might drive out to Minnesota lake of the woods for 2 days 2 nights
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


how long of a drive is that?
kast


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Kastmaster93 said:


> how long of a drive is that?
> kast


About 16 hours if you go the Chicago then north route, 18 hours if you take the Michigan, more scenic route.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> About 16 hours if you go the Chicago then north route, 18 hours if you take the Michigan, more scenic route.


dang wish i could go that far!! hopefully i will make a trip to michigan between christmas and new years
kast


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PapawSmith said:


> Only thing that irritates me about fishing there is the 'keeper' fish are often the size of the jumbo perch we get here.


The smaller keeper fish taste way better than the bigger hogs, so I don't understand your frustration. If you're into fishing for trophies instead of dinner, take pics and measurements of the bigger fish you catch. Then you can have a replica made for the wall. IMO, replicas look better and they last longer anyways.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Look at the temps next week... That's what I'm talking about


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

If only u could see that. 30s and even a 29 next week


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Jmsteele187 said:


> The smaller keeper fish taste way better than the bigger hogs, so I don't understand your frustration. If you're into fishing for trophies instead of dinner, take pics and measurements of the bigger fish you catch. Then you can have a replica made for the wall. IMO, replicas look better and they last longer anyways.
> 
> 
> > You sure made some broad assumptions of 'what I might be into' fish wise and 'what I might know about eating them' out of my simple complaint of the small fish that are caught up there.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I didn't mean to assume anything, and I meant no disrespect brother. Just throwing out an opinion on the matter. I would agree though, that if the want to stick to a smaller slot limit they should let you keep a couple more.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I didn't mean to assume anything, and I meant no disrespect brother. Just throwing out an opinion on the matter. I would agree though, that if the want to stick to a smaller slot limit they should let you keep a couple more.


No disrespect taken, just thought it was kind of funny. I've been fishing a long time and my comments have nothing to do with trophy fish, just the rules up there result in juvenile fish being 95% of limits kept. Because of the slot limit, everything released 19-1/2" to 28", most fish kept are in the 12"-15" range, pretty small for Walleye. You seem to catch a lot of small fish, some slot fish, but few 18"-19" fish. I've had plenty days in the past few years where we put a four person limit in our box on Erie and the lone small fish of the 24 would outweigh a one man limit on Lake of the Woods. Now the small fish are delicious, no doubt, just not quite as filling as I would like. 
It is a good trip and a great time, though. I personally don't go there with plans to bring home any fish, I go there to relax, drink beer, catch fish, and forget about business. It works too.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It sounds like a pretty good time. On lake of the woods, you always have the option to fish for those big pike and musky too. That lake is definitely on my bucket list. I think I'd like to make it out to Devils Lake ND first though. I'm not positive, but I think the walleye fishing may be a little better. I'd probably be there for the perch though. They grow'em big there, real big.


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

These temps r looking reel nice


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

